# Viewsonic VA1703W 17" Wide Monitor



## ashwns (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just bought a Viewsonic VA1703W 17" Wide Monitor which was supposed to give me a great widescreen 16:9 ratio experience. I fell for the ads but 
sadly all I can see is that everything is still 4:3 and looks stretched horizontally.

I cannot find the 1440x900 resolution on my system. Could this be a graphics card issue?

I have a Tiga TI810+S motherboard with an inbuilt Intel 810 graphics and using Windows XP Home Edition. Is this the problem. Will i have to get a PCI graphics card? Which card will support this resolution or any resolution with 16:9 ratio instead of 4:3 ratio? Will I have to update the BIOS?

Please Help. The Viewsonic engineer went away scratching his head too!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 20, 2007)

*www.techshout.com/images/viewsonic-va1703w.jpg
Yes you need a graphic card, not necessarily the PCI , even agp will do but, all nvidia cards supports & auto detect the widescreen. 

Dont you read post here there are so many discussions on this subject, dealers don't tell this info to buyers & later you feel cheated, You will now have to shell out 3-4K for a graphic card. Wide screen requires special graphic cards which can run it on custom resolution.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 20, 2007)

i was also planning to buy widescreen some time in future.
i have onboard nvidia 6150. will it detect widescreen??


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 20, 2007)

should be able to, you may have to update the driver to latest.
Its a feature of the nvidia drivers.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 20, 2007)

thx. was tensed tht didnt want to save another 3-4k to use a widescreen lcd!!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 20, 2007)

*www.nvidia.com/object/custom_resolutions.html

This gives u all details, but on 2nd thought it may not if the onboard uses different kind of drivers, so check it before u buy.


----------



## aquamatrix (Mar 21, 2007)

sad but 810 mobo's dont have a agp or a pci-e slot, only pci slots


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 21, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> i was also planning to buy widescreen some time in future.
> i have onboard nvidia 6150. will it detect widescreen??



Dont worry 6150 will handle it just fine.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey I have a 915GAV board and my Dell widescreen worked perfectly at 1920x1200. No issues at all. Though I must admit, the 810 board is really outdated...
And as for your screen ratio, it isn't 16:9, but 16:10


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 21, 2007)

get ur PC upgraded because there is very less chance of getting a PCI gfx card


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 24, 2007)

i hav the same monitor. my mobo is 945dv...no graphic card...supports 1400x900...


----------



## Hulo (Mar 26, 2007)

I too have a P-III with a i810e motherboard and an onboard 4 MB AGP. I want to buy a 17" or 19" TFT monitor (non-widescreen). Will my board support the monitor? If so, which will be the best model?


----------



## Hulo (Apr 28, 2007)

Hmm... so my 810e will not work either. Regrading PCI Graphics card, are these still available?

Don't know why the engineer went home scratching his head. This is only expected. Still I'd request you to try this driver -

*www.viewsonic.com/drivers/Standard_Monitor_Driver_Unsigned_070410.ZIP

This is from the viewsonic website. Let me know the results. Also, can you let me know how much you paid for the monitor? I am thinking of purchasing one too. But I have to go for a non-widescreen one. But most shops keep only widescreen ones.


----------



## Hulo (May 3, 2007)

Just to inform you guys... I ultimately bought a Viewsonic VG921m 19" monitor @Rs.11648 from M.D. Computers at G.C. Avenue, Kolkata. This is a standard model, not a widescreen one. Running it on an old P-III 800 MHz PC with Intel 810e chipset and onboard graphics. After installing the viewsonic monitor driver I'm getting the recommended resolution of 1280x1024 @75Hz. Didn't know my card was capable of handling this.


----------



## goobimama (May 3, 2007)

The thing is with a 4:3 19inch LCD, you get the same resolution as a 17inch 4:3...


----------



## Hulo (May 3, 2007)

..but the display in the 19" monitor would look better and bigger than that in the 17" monitor at the same resolution.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2007)

*I have an Geforce 5200 GFX card. Should I buy 19 inch widescreen LCD?
Will the card support 1440*900 resolution*
I am asking it it again to kick out the fear of compatibility issue from my mind


----------



## blacklight (May 21, 2007)

Check this out .

GeForce FX 5200 Ultra and 5200 GPU Specifications

Dual RAMDACs (up to 400 MHz) for display resolutions up to and including 2048×1536 @ 85Hz

more at *www.nvidia.com/page/pg_20040109440047.html


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2007)

To Eliminate the issue of widescreen supported graphics chips- look at here:
*ap.viewsonic.com/in/kbase/article.php?id=8

*Will text be readable perfectly on 19 inch widescren monitor #1440*900*


----------



## blacklight (May 23, 2007)

The  5200 GPU supports display resolutions up to and including 2048×1536 @ 85Hz which means it will support 1440*900 resolution.

any possibility that u can get a demo from ur dealer ?so that you are on the safe side .


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2007)

I don't think i will get a chance for see a demo of monitor. so i have to rely on you guys.
also
*will text be seen perfectly readable on a 17 inch tft (1280*1024) res with windows default 96 dpi.*


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 25, 2007)

hey  i  brought  lg 17 inch  lcd    l1752s  for  9000 rs  i  think  itwares  r  vry  expensiveeeeeeeeeee


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2007)

Finally got ie bought viewsonic VG921M 19 inch LCD TFT (not widescreen)


----------



## ashwns (May 28, 2007)

Uff. I gave up and went and bought (actually exxchanged) my widescreen to a standard monitor.

But overall a bad experience.


----------

